# Think that I've figured yous out!



## Lucky13 (Jan 28, 2011)

Have decided I despise modelling forums. Not that i believe in conspiracy theories but I think that they've been set up by the kit companies to peddle their products!

You get a notification of a new post and of course, ever so dutifully, you click on the blasted link to see a absolutely georgeous creation like X's Y or Z and start pining for the same kit! (You know who yous are!)

There are rumours that forum hosts also resort to subliminal messaging. I am wearing tin foil on my head to protect myself from such evil corruption.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 28, 2011)

I can just see you sitting there Jan!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 28, 2011)

You have been down at the pub WAY TO LONG!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikewint (Jan 28, 2011)

Tune in to: RFS (Radio Free Swede) for the truth about the model conspiracy
From his Swedish Bunker under Glascow


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 29, 2011)

Good one Mike!


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 29, 2011)

I think this is more along the lines of what he's up to!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 29, 2011)

Mmmm, that bathtub shot...the situation does look right....


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh bou...Jan can you hear any voices?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Njaco (Jan 29, 2011)

.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh cr*p! I've started something now, haven't I?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 29, 2011)

LMAO, NICE!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 29, 2011)

I see our Swettish friend has been at the 'T Stoff' again ........


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2011)

I would say at the double T-stoff.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 29, 2011)

Aye, the Isle of Man TT.....very strong stuff!


----------



## treyzx10r (Jan 29, 2011)

wow is that what happened to me,there I was happy building bikes and ........


----------



## mikewint (Jan 29, 2011)

Lucky, if you didn't pitch them we couldn't hit them


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 29, 2011)

Good one NJ!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 30, 2011)

Agreed on that point Aaron!


----------



## Loiner (Jan 31, 2011)

Airframes said:


> I see our Swettish friend has been at the 'T Stoff' again ........



I think it's living in Glasgow that's done it  Perhaps it's still the after effects of hogmanay? which rumour has it lasts the whole of January in some parts north of the border. 







Another one of Glasgow's finest !


----------



## mikewint (Jan 31, 2011)

In these candid photos
1. Lucky and the other "tin foilers" move to "open" another pub spurning modern lighting which gives off dangerous "radiation"
2. His helmet lost in the wild celebration Lucky makes a grab for a handy lass but poor vision causes him to embrace officer Bruce instead who was greatly pleased by lucky's ardor


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2011)

Mates , I think it should be enough. To be honest the thread has nothing in common with modelling. Please stop.


----------



## mikewint (Jan 31, 2011)

Sorry Wurger, Lucky makes it too easy


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2011)

I see. But there is no point in following the path.


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 31, 2011)

Don't worry guys, we've already got this "Drunken Jan Thread"!

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/yeah-so-what-22632-7.html

I think one's enough!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 31, 2011)

> I think one's enough!



About HIM? NEVER!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2011)

I've moved the thread from the Modelling section. I think it is a better place for it.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 31, 2011)

just because you are paranoid doesnt mean they ARENT REALLY out to get you!!! oh and its not "yous" its "yunz"


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 31, 2011)

Its not a matter of whether you're paranoid or not....its a matter of whether you're paranoid _enough_.


----------



## Maximowitz (Feb 1, 2011)

It's not that he's wearing a silver foil helmet that's worrying. According to secret NSA reports about to be revealed on WikiLeaks, he's got no pants on.

"Is anything worn under the kilt?"

"No, it's all in perfect working order."


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 1, 2011)

How do you know? Did you look?


----------



## mikewint (Feb 1, 2011)

We don't have to peek, (have to wash my eyes out with lye soap), we KNOW


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 1, 2011)

That guy sure needs more sun!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 1, 2011)

Mike, after that I think I will just E-mail you the Krispy-Kreme calender.


----------



## mikewint (Feb 1, 2011)

ABW, GOOD DEAL, got my cover girls all picked out, but i am willing to share, Left or right?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 1, 2011)

It wouldn't do any good would it?


----------



## mikewint (Feb 1, 2011)

Think of all the varied fold choices


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Geedee (Feb 2, 2011)

I'd settle for the truck, thanks....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 2, 2011)

BikerBabe said:


> That guy sure needs more sun!



Yeah, more sun and a longer kilt!


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 3, 2011)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Yeah, more sun and *a longer kilt*!



No.


----------



## mikewint (Feb 3, 2011)

fortunately our Lucky has more couth


----------

